# Ankle holster input



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a Kel Tec 380 and am interested in getting an ankle holster for it. I would probably only wear it to church. I normally carry either a .40 Kahr or a spur-less .357 in my waist but not to church due to carrying kids and diaper bags in and out. I have not researched ankle holsters at all but figured I would ask here first if anyone has any firsthand experience. What brands or styles would you recommend?


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been considering the exact same thing for the same application. I am going to tag along on the thread. Thanks!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Assuming you have a P3AT why not just a pocket holster? Its light and small enough and the pistol will be much easier to get to. They even offer a simple clip that attached to the frame. I liked it for my P32 I use to pocket carry.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

As long as knickers don't come back in style (we miss you, Payne Stewart)
you just need to go light. I wore my .380 in a "Mikes" cordura w/ Velcro back when I was in plain clothes.
On a hot summer day you might get a little sweaty, but otherwise comfortable.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Ankle holsters I always found uncomfortable and you must have them strapped down in a certain way and secure so that no mis step will pop the pistol out. after a few try's I went with my LCP in my " large " specially selected dress pants pocket and gave up on ankle holsters. even a balled up tissue will hide the outline of the LCP - JMO


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

Murph I have a remora you can borrow to see if you like it. It won't fit your kahr but it will fit an air weight or ultra light. Also look at the desantis high rise with thumb break.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

My input is that unless it is for carrying a backup to your primary weapon an ankle holster is useless. By the time you are able to access it you and your family is dead several times over. 

Carry your keltec in your front pocket.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

bigbulls said:


> My input is that unless it is for carrying a backup to your primary weapon an ankle holster is useless. By the time you are able to access it you and your family is dead several times over.
> 
> Carry your keltec in your front pocket.


This ^^^^^


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with everybody else. Keltecs and LCPs in the pocket. Much easier to get to if you need it. 
And they weigh almost nothing so pocket carry is easy.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I guess I will look into the pocket holster idea. I have the little clip on mine but it does not work for me with a tucked in shirt. Emerald Ghost, are you referring to an Uncle Mikes ankle holster? I am not ruling the ankle holster out yet. Like I said, I have not looked into any holsters elsewhere yet. I have plenty of guns but have not really been active in the "gun scene" for several years.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

Access to an ankle holster is so slow you might as well not carry


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Keltec 380 in a holster? Heck, that's a pocket gun....


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

Jason said:


> Keltec 380 in a holster? Heck, that's a pocket gun....


In a pocket holster I hope.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a LCP with a lazer sight carry it in my front rt. pocket. No bigger than a wallet. has an Elite case that allows it to easily slide out if needed.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I am bored so I figure I will post an update. Thanks for the pocket holster idea. I ditched the pocket clip on the Kel Tec and went with a pocket holster. I have carried that gun more in the last few months then I had in the 10 or so years of owning it. It is not my favorite gun and is not comfortable to shoot but no matter what I am wearing it just drops in my pocket and is ready to grab with the holster keeping it upright. The way that things have been the last month or so I generally am carrying two guns if I am out and about in town. 

If I ever find a Fobus ankle holster for my airweight 38 locally I am going to buy it and try it out. I have one of their paddle holsters for my Judge to carry in the woods and I love it.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> My input is that unless it is for carrying a backup to your primary weapon an ankle holster is useless. By the time you are able to access it you and your family is dead several times over.
> 
> Carry your keltec in your front pocket.


 Unless you draw your weapon every time someone looks "iffy", you and your family is still dead by the time you realize they have you in their sights.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I carry a glock 42 380 in a unkle mike ankle holster. Uncomfortable about 3 days. I wear it everyday.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a galco ankle holster for my .38. Its super comfortable, and I mean wear it all day and then some comfortable. As far as getting to it in a need to situation, I prefer to have an iwb even over a pocket carry. But clothimg doesn't always allow that and I hate the ultra small .380 pistols like lcp and Keltecs. Like anything practice makes perfect and I can draw my ankle holster pretty quick like in dress pants. I highly recommend the galco if you're looking for one. They may cost a little more but they are way worth it in comfort and quality. I was afraid of the sheep hair liner but thats actually what makes it work. Even on hot days I take it off expecting it to be sweaty and its not. Just my .02.


----------

